

Goodbye Quora: I won't waste another second of my time on you - AwesomeTogether

Yesterday someone posted a question on Quora, and I posted an answer to help them out.  But then one of Quora's self-important moderators came along and decided there was something inappropriate about my answer and collapsed it, in spite of the fact that it was an honest answer and had already gotten one upvote. O sure, the moderator kindly left an email address  I could complain to but if Quora's going to make it that hard to help people, then fuck them! Why would I want to email this person or one of his anonymous buddies to fight over the use of bullet points in my answer?<p>Meanwhile, my news stream is showing exactly what kind of stupid little questions and answers Quora really wants.<p>"How did Tracy Chou (an engineer at Quora) learn Mandarin?"<p>"What part of Facebook did Rebekah Cox (a designer who now works at Quora) design"<p>"What is Charly Cheever's favorite Kate Perry song?"  In case you didn't know it, Charly's a co-founder at Quora...<p>So it turns out that Quora's turned into this stupid little narcissistic social club where users post questions about other engineers who work at Quora...<p>I think Google will be glad they didn't pay $100 million for this shit service
======
salemh
Unfortunate..a link to the Q&A would be helpful, pehaps with less vitriol.
However, it has been said (and I've noticed, though I'm a lurker by far on
Quora) that the more popular vs factual answers are upvoted / higher ranked.
It does seem to be more of a techie "gossip" page (or at least turning into
such): work environments, or, engineer backgrounds / new projects.

 _"What is Charly Cheever's favorite Kate Perry song?" In case you didn't know
it, Charly's a co-founder at Quora..._

Not helping your argument.

Some Quora threads are highly detailed and indepth to the level of HN
discussions by industry experts (not trying to start a HN vs Quora (or, HN OR
Quora), only making a comparison as to how much quality HN has as far as
contributors go, and that, Quora, does get that level of discussion.
Sometimes).

With how clean Quora is, I always though LinkedIn should buy / re-design and
import / etc. Quora's data into LinkedIn. As LN Answers is wanting. Pretty
heavily.

